# $2,000 HDMI cable reviews



## dpeters11

Saw this on Consumerist:
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/AudioQu...45464814&skuId=1267764#tabbed-customerreviews

Those are some rave reviews!


----------



## matt

Cue the several thousand dollar power cord link...


----------



## Nick

...not only that, but it automatically stretches to the length required to reach from my basement to the fridge upstairs. My CPA was so impressed by the investment that he suggested it be listed as a asset on my balance sheet. Good call, Dave.

I may buy another one and just wrap it around and around my body.

Heaven on Earth!

Two Thumbs Up :up: :up: and 5 Stars ** * * * ** for this awesome bad boy!


----------



## dpeters11

matt1124 said:


> Cue the several thousand dollar power cord link...


If it has funny reviews like the HDMI cable, why not? At least at Best Buy, the $490 10' power cable had no reviews.


----------



## FHSPSU67

Hilarious reviews


----------



## yosoyellobo

Do people really buy these?


----------



## fluffybear

yosoyellobo said:


> Do people really buy these?


I'm sure there have been more then just a few who have been suckered in to buying one.

Gee honey, man at the store said I had to have one in order to improve our HD experience.


----------



## dpeters11

yosoyellobo said:


> Do people really buy these?


Not to defend them, but 39 feet is a long cable. Of course you can get them for about $50 on Monoprice. But they don't sell high speed 1.4 cables this long, maybe this is one.


----------



## P Smith

1st - "high speed 1.4 cables" doesn't exist, it recently prohibited to mark HDMI cables that way
2nd - could you click on those reveiws "Flag Review" to show your opinion ?

3rd - that was hmm ... out of base review by someone who used it for *USB port* !!!


----------



## dsw2112

Some people need to go through a basic electronics class to learn how cables work. Mostly the marketing execs who price the stuff...


----------



## Mark Holtz

Gee, for the price of one of those cables, I can pick up 100 BluRay movies.


----------



## tunce

yosoyellobo said:


> Do people really buy these?


Bet our Government does! you know those 10000 dollar toilets and such.


----------



## jerry downing

For that price, I hope a 40+ inch HDTV comes with it.


----------



## dpeters11

P Smith said:


> 1st - "high speed 1.4 cables" doesn't exist, it recently prohibited to mark HDMI cables that way


So is it that there really is one, or they can't say it is? HDMI.org says a high speed 1.4 cable is recommended for 3D, Blu-Ray etc.

http://www.hdmi.org/manufacturer/hdmi_1_4/finding_right_cable.aspx

Anyway, I didn't post it because of the cable itself or the price. It was all about the over the top and funny reviews that were posted.


----------



## Davenlr

matt1124 said:


> Cue the several thousand dollar power cord link...


Hey, I know a guy who spent $800 for a solid copper power cord to go to his $2500 tube type amplifier, because "it kept the power pure". I broke his heart when I told him the crappy wires in the wall between that plug and the fuse box was probably $15 romex. He never even THOUGHT about the power inside the wall. There is one born every day.


----------



## P Smith

Those damn shameless sellers are sucking innocent souls' money, inventing each time new verbiage what is confuse those non-tech ppl ! Con artists.


----------



## P Smith

Found a source that phrase

"*Cable manufacturers officially are prohibited to market the cables by HDMI standard version (for instance "HDMI 1.4 cable") - the cables are distinguished in bitrate support only*"

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HDMI#Cables


----------



## Bradcny

My wife is looking at me like I am crazy because I am laughing so hard at the "reviews" of this HDMI.


----------

